# Pacchetti hard masked??? [FAQ] [Risolto]

## dariello

Ho provato ad installare lumiere ma è hard masked, come faccio a forzarne l'installazione???

Grazie.Last edited by dariello on Fri Jan 02, 2004 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *dariello wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad installare lumiere ma è hard masked, come faccio a forzarne l'installazione???
> 
> Grazie.

 

```

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/lumiere/lumiere-0.4.ebuild

```

----------

## dariello

Risolto!

Grazie randomaze, starò + attento alle FAQ per evitare domande "superflue"...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## silian87

Metti il tag [risolto] modificando il primo post.

----------

## bsolar

La procedura descritta da randomaze funziona sempre ma a volte può creare casini, essendo una forzatura. Se possibile meglio agire sulla mascheratura in se.

Ad esempio il pacchetto in questione è mascherato in package.mask, può essere smascherato comodamente usando /etc/portage/package.unmask.

Ad ogni modo nel package.mask si trovano spesso commenti sul perché qualcosa è mascherato:

```
# <lu_zero@gentoo.org> (23 Jan 2003)

# Not enough mature

media-video/lumiere

```

Se becco lu_zero magari gli chiedo maggiori info...

----------

## silian87

Ma guarda te! lu_zero non e' solo il manteiner del kernel ppc-development-sources.....

----------

## lu_zero

Si' faccio anche altre cose ^^

Ad ogni modo lumiere e'/era un progetto promettente ma ai tempi non era _cosi'_ funzionante.

----------

## silian87

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   , ma io mi ero accorto solo di quelle fatte meglio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq, sai niente della situazione driver ati ppc? Nel senso: ci sara' mai un po' di accelerazione 3D, o dei driver proprietari per linux ppc?

----------

